# Don't inhale your Jig-A-Loo --- causes Headaches



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2011)

I just read this wikipedia article about Methylene Chloride today when researching about Jig-a-Loo:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichloromethane#Toxicity



> Dichloromethane is the least toxic of the simple chlorohydrocarbons, but it is not without its health risks as its high volatility makes it an acute inhalation hazard. Dichloromethane is also *metabolized by the body to carbon monoxide* potentially leading to *carbon monoxide poisoning*. Acute exposure by inhalation has resulted in optic neuropathy and hepatitis. Prolonged skin contact can result in the dichloromethane dissolving some of the fatty tissues in skin, resulting in skin irritation or chemical burns.



No wonder why I got headaches ffor three days after Canadian Open '09....


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 19, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I just read this wikipedia article about Methylene Chloride today when researching about Jig-a-Loo:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichloromethane#Toxicity
> 
> ...


 
Darn, that's why I got those headaches after I sniffed all my Jig-A-Loo.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2011)

Why on earth would you not hold your breath when spraying lube?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 19, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Why on earth would you not hold your breath when spraying lube?


Because some people think that it smells like berries.


----------



## linkin182 (Feb 20, 2011)

just use it somewhere thers good ventelation like outside


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 20, 2011)

It is recognised in the state of California to cause cancer...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 20, 2011)

BUT ITS SO GOOD


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Because some people think that it smells like berries.


 
Great. I think WD-40 smells like baked goods, so I'm going to start inhaling it now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 20, 2011)

A cheap alternative to most common drugs.


----------



## ruff48 (Feb 20, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> A cheap alternative to most common drugs.


 
With a much higher risk of death or brain damage to boot!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 20, 2011)

ruff48 said:


> With a much higher risk of death or brain damage to boot!


THIS THREAD SAVED MY LIFE


----------



## Forte (Feb 20, 2011)

OSHT I THOT IT WAS BEST FOR ME


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 20, 2011)

simple solution, bust a hole in the can and drink the insides.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul Wagner said:


> simple solution, bust a hole in the can and drink the insides.


 
Anybody seriously considering this should know that puncturing an aerosol canister will cause it to explode.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2011)

I used inhale the berry-ness, but after a while, it looses its berry smell. D:


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 20, 2011)

I just stick the straw all the way up my nose and spray it in. Tickles.


----------



## izovire (Feb 20, 2011)

ths sfuf smeels grate thnak you 4 tellin me

wll i gt hedache?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.jigaloo.com/ca/e_msg_brd_article.php?id=822&cat=5

There were a bunch of comment for it, but they got deleted.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 20, 2011)

Yesterday I literally got high off it after I put too much in my x-cube and had to clean it out. It didn't feel good either.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.jigaloo.com/ca/e_msg_brd_article.php?id=822&cat=5
> 
> There were a bunch of comment for it, but they got deleted.


 
LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> What's so funny?


 
Click link in what I quoted. Read post.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 20, 2011)

i don't think i should drink jig a loo now.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 20, 2011)

You never said anything about tasting it... So that must mean i'm fine.


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 20, 2011)

Jig a loo has a cool name! So it's safe!


----------



## ianography (Feb 20, 2011)

Really? Darn, there goes my weekend.


----------



## theace (Feb 20, 2011)

Most industrial Organic solvents are carcinogenic... Don't inhale them unless you wanna die 



freshcuber said:


> Anybody seriously considering this should know that puncturing an aerosol canister will cause it to explode.


Ima try this!



izovire said:


> ths sfuf smeels grate thnak you 4 tellin me
> 
> wll i gt hedache?


lolol



gundamslicer said:


> Jig a loo has a cool name! So it's safe!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 21, 2011)

jig-a-loo chug should be a new event


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2011)

I use jig-a-loo like air freshener in my bathroom. Is that bad? My sister complained of headaches and when we took her to the doctor they told her to drink more water.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 21, 2011)

Some people use it as drugs, the think: "I want to be Jig-A-Loo".

Ontopig:
Of course you should not inhale.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Some people use it as drugs, the think: "I want to be Jig-A-Loo".
> 
> Ontopig:
> Of course you should not inhale.


 
Yeah, pretty obvious isn't it? But most people thought that it's not as toxic as they'd imagined (yeah contradicting sentence I know), so didn't think much about it when using them indoor.

Just look at badmephesto.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul Wagner said:


> jig-a-loo chug should be a new event



I'M CALLING YALLS OUT!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 22, 2011)

How about pinching your nose with those wooden-clippers-thingeh.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.jigaloo.com/ca/e_msg_brd_article.php?id=822&cat=5
> 
> There were a bunch of comment for it, but they got deleted.



That's some funny excrement right there!! Shame about the deleted comments though...


----------



## Godmil (Feb 22, 2011)

In other news; I heard you shouldn't drink paint thinner.:confused:


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it might be a mild form of solvent abuse...


----------



## Kynit (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul Wagner said:


> jig-a-loo chug should be a new event


 
Orangina spiked with Lubix


----------



## n00bCube (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn. You're not supposed to inhale it? 

It's a shame as I've been enjoying huffing my Jig-a-loo for these last few weeks.


----------

